# Is a second Chihuahua a good idea?



## Mehitabel (Jun 3, 2012)

We've had our sweetie Moses for more than a month now and I've been thinking about getting a second dog to keep him company. I've heard that chihuahuas are happier in pairs. Do you think that's true? Also does the sex of the other dog matter if they're both fixed?


----------



## bgmacaw (May 5, 2012)

It's really going to depend on the individual dogs. Some will get along great and other pairs will be constantly at war with each other. In general, two fixed dogs of the opposite sex will get along better than two of the same sex. This doesn't apply to every pair though.

What can happen if the dogs don't get along is a lot of territorial fighting, resource guarding and urine marking. This can quickly get out of hand.

Our Chi-mix has her buddy, our Persian cat (a fixed 1 year old male). They get along pretty good as you can see in my avatar pic.


----------



## Mehitabel (Jun 3, 2012)

I really wanted to get a cat as both my daughter and I love them too. Unfortunately my daughter just tested as very allergic to cats so I'm not going to get another one, at least not until we've gotten rid of our carpet and put in hard flooring.


----------



## Mehitabel (Jun 3, 2012)

Can you tell me if you can tell how dogs are going to get along with just one meeting? Or can they seem fine at first and later develop animosity? New ground for me.


----------



## titiaamor (Nov 17, 2011)

I have recently learned about 'littermate syndrome'. It's a good idea to have the ages staggered, and opposite sex from what I've learned in my research. I've also heard dogs don't need a 'friend' to keep company. 

It certainly is more than double the work. Much more. And more than double the expense. 

That was a surprise to me.


----------

